# Solved: Accessing Yahoo Messenger Adult Profiles



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

I have two computers on my Home Network, both running Windows XP. I have run into a problem while using Yahoo Messenger that I just can't seem to figure out. I hope someone on here might have some suggestions.

On one computer, I have no problem at all with accessing anything in Yahoo. On the other one, I can access any area except when I run into an "Adult Profile", I get into a loop and cannot access the profile. I get the Adult Profile Page (I'm 18 years or older - Sign In Now) and when I click on it, it takes me to the Sign In Page. Upon entering my ID and password, it takes me back to the Adult Profile Page (18 years or older) again and won't go any further. 

I have cleared cookies, temporary internet files and history, changed IE6 privacy settings lower, web settings, etc. with no success. I have tried to compare everything on the computer which lets me access the profiles with the computer which will not let me access, and have found no differences yet. Note: I have SpywareBlaster, Spybot Search and Destroy and Ad-aware 6 installed on both computers and they are both up to date so I don't THINK one of them is the culprit.

The only other information that I can think of, which may be important, is that the computer which will NOT access the profiles was just recently upgraded from Windows ME to Windows XP. Oh, and yes, I have checked the date and time - it's correct. 

Any suggestions to resolve this will be appreciated - am at my wit's end trying things without success. Thanks.


----------



## throatlock2 (Sep 6, 2003)

I was having the exact same problem which is how I found your post. I just fixed it this morning by changing my language and content under account info. I switched mine from "English - U.S." to "English - Australia". Don't switch to "English - U.K." as they are not allowed to view adult profiles for some stupid reason. The loop must be something that yahoo has screwed up, but this is a way around it. If you have any questions, feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]. By the way all of you UK users...this is how you can view adult groups and profiles on yahoo as well!

Mike


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

throatlock2 - I sent you an e-mail - but I want to publicly thank you too - it worked like a charm. I appreciate the information. Thanks again


----------



## CandyClontz (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks a lot, the solution helped me view the adult profiles. I had been struggling trying to fix the problem for at least 4 months, and no one was able to help me figure it out! Thanks again!!


----------



## Newbs (Nov 18, 2004)

I tried this on a new account I'd set up, for accessing the Yahoo adult groups, and it still didn't allow it. I could use one of my yahoo profiles and I could see the adult rooms, but when I signed in under another profile it didn't allow it. I tried several different things before finding the XML files in the yahoo program files.

I simply opened the 2 relevant XML files which contained the chat room data and did a cut paste from the one which contained the adult rooms to the other, saved and re-logged in. It now worked. I then saved a "backup" of the XML file, just in case!

So now I'm able to get into the adult rooms from both my yahoo accounts, even though I'm in the UK and one account is listed as being in the US and the other in Australia (or did I change it to Canada?).

Thanks anyway.


----------



## FixFalcon (Sep 14, 2004)

I switched over to English-Australia and I still can't access them!! What's going on??


----------



## John Burns (Jul 29, 1999)

Not sure why it isn't working for you, however, Yahoo continually changes their set-up. You might try one of the two links below - they have been helpful to me in the past regarding Yahoo. Good Luck!

http://www.helpbytes.co.uk/yahoo.php

http://www.bigblueball.com/forums/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=26


----------

